# 3 years ago today GGM Ernesto A. Presas passed away.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 1, 2013)

3 years ago today GM Ernesto A. Presas passed away. It seems it was just yesterday when I was training and joking with him in the Philippines. He is sadly missed.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2013)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2013)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 1, 2013)

.


----------

